
Nintendo Switch patent shows off a VR-style headset - Ivoah
http://venturebeat.com/2016/12/18/nintendo-switch-patent-shows-off-a-vr-style-headset/
======
billconan
isn't the resolution of switch 720p?

it will look horrible in VR.

